# lamictal



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

I was curious for those of you who are on lamictal what is your dose?

I take 200mg per day.


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

i take 150mg a day. has it done anything for you?


----------



## Alejandroe84 (Jun 27, 2009)

@ Grublet> I'm wanting to try this out, and hopefully my psychiatrist will put me on this, sooner than later. Any luck for you on this medication in regards to lessening DP?


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

Alejandroe84 said:


> @ Grublet> I'm wanting to try this out, and hopefully my psychiatrist will put me on this, sooner than later. Any luck for you on this medication in regards to lessening DP?


I can't say it has :/ it hasn't increased dp tho. check this link out http://www.psychopharmacologyupdate.com/article-print-page/lamotrigine-outperforms-placebo-study-of-difficult-to-treat-depersonalization.aspx


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

don't get on lamictal when your taking depakota! @ alejandroe


----------



## Alejandroe84 (Jun 27, 2009)

@ Grublet> why is this? I am taking Divalproex (Depakote) right now - 125mg. What are the major side effects when both combined? Are they that negative when mixing the two together, or do they reccomend not mixing?

Either way, I hope I will get on Lamictal, I heard mixed reviews, but more positive then negative. I hope when and if I go on Lamictal, I will have poistive benefits to it.

Oh, and thank you for the link with the Lamictal report, very useful insight.

Cheers


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

If you take depakote with lamictal you have a higher chance of getting a serious rash and then the rash could develop into stevens-johnsons syndrom which can be fatal. you still could take them both, it's not definite but be cautious


----------



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

hi,

I am building up to 400mg this is the standard dose for people with dp and dr, I went to see Dr Sierra and this is what he told me, 400mg not 200mg I was also on 200mg before now i am on 300mg and hoping that at 400mg it will make me feel better. side effects? fatigue and perhaps that rash so you have to stop then, but you should increase gradually. I also take fluanxol and anti depressant/anti psychotic and that goes well...

so up the dose everybody, Dr Sierra said that at 200mg it doesn t work...and if he doesn t know nobody knows so try it


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

came off from 75mg due to a rash on my foot, dropped it to 20mg and rash was gone....the higher the does the more problems I had.


----------



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

that s a shame


----------

